# ce n'est pas donné



## santpola

ça veut dire "c'est cher" n'est-ce pas? Potete spiegare meglio? Merci bien


----------



## matoupaschat

Donner = Regalare  ==> Ce n'est pas donné = non è affatto regalato, dunque,  è caro .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Donner = Regalare  ==> Ce n'est pas donné = non è affatto regalato, dunque,  è caro .



*Non te lo regalano*. Da noi si usa spesso.


----------



## nestore

In francese esiste anche "Il *n'est pas donné* à tout le monde de..." Non tutti possono permettersi di...

Fa riferimento quindi a qualcosa che, con un gioco di parole, *non è scontato... * 



Nestore


----------



## Aoyama

Ou même aussi "ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde de [pouvoir s'acheter une Ferrari à 200.000 €/ un appartement à Monaco] ...


----------



## matoupaschat

nestore said:


> In francese esiste anche "Il *n'est pas donné* à tout le monde de..." Non tutti possono permettersi di...
> 
> Fa riferimento quindi a qualcosa che, con un gioco di parole, *non è scontato... *
> 
> 
> 
> Nestore


----------



## Necsus

Forse sarebbe più semplice avendo il contesto...


----------



## Aoyama

Mais , sans contexte et sans "spéculations", 





> ça veut dire "c'est (très) cher"


, simplement.


----------

